# JS Methode in Methode aufrufen (Ultra-Basics)



## NikeAir (13. Jun 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger in HTML und JS und ich spiele gerade privat ein bisschen damit herum. Ich bin gerade auf eine Frage gestoßen, zu der ich keine passende Antwort bei Google finden konnte. Angenommen, ich habe 4 Beiträge, die ich ein- uns ausblenden will und die zugehörige Methode:


```
<!--verstecken-->

<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
  function HideContent(divId) {
  document.getElementById(divId).style.display = 'none';
}
// ]]></script>


<!--anzeigen-->

<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
  function ShowContent(divId) {
  document.getElementById(divId).style.display = 'block';
}
// ]]></script>
```


Nun will ich alle Inhalte ausblenden lassen und mache folgendes:


```
<!--alles verbergen-->
<a onclick="javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv01');
javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv02');
javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv03');
javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv04'); "> [alles verbergen]
</a>
```
Wobei HiddenDiv0x die ID des zu verbergenden Beitrags ist. Wenn ich nun sehr viele Divs habe, wird das ganze ein bisschen unübersichtlich, deshalb hatte ich eigentlich vor das ganze über ein Script "HideAll" machen zu lassen, aber meines funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob mal das Syntaktisch so machen darf.

So sieht es momentan aus:


```
<script>
  function  HideAll() {
  javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv01');
  javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv02');
  javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv03');
  javascript:HideContent('HiddenDiv04');
  }
</script>
```

Dadurch würde sich mein Link wie folgt ändern:


```
<!--alles ausblenden-->
<a onclick="HideAll()">
    [alles ausblenden]
</a>
```

Dies funktioniert nur leider nicht...Was mache ich denn falsch?

Viele Grüße
NikeAir


----------



## Wirago (22. Jun 2016)

Bau dir doch eine schleife die durch die dir für jedes zu versteckende div die hidecontent() aufruft, zB :
http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_loop_for.asp


----------

